# should i bill cardioversion-92960



## bhargavi (Feb 15, 2016)

CLINICAL INDICATIONS                                                            
This is a 70 years old noninsulin dependent diabetic, hypertensive, 
hyperlipidemic white male, nonsmoker with a history of chronic left bundle 
branch block and a Lexus scan thallium stress test suggestive of inferoapical 
myocardial infarction with mild peri infarct ischemia in November.  The 
patient was hospitalized with probably pneumonia complicated by rapid atrial 
fibrillation and atrial flutter in December 2013.  Prior to that 
hospitalization, he was started on hydralazine and symptoms began around that 
time.

PROCEDURE                                                                       
The patient was brought to the catheterization laboratory where he was 
appropriately sedated by Anesthesia.  Please refer to their records for 
details.  After adequate anesthesia, synchronized electrical cardioversion was 
attempted at 150 joules with ads in anterior positions, but without success.  A 
second attempt at electrical cardioversion was attempted with pads in anterior 
position at 200 joules and was also unsuccessful.  Finally, a third attempt at 
electrical cardioversion was performed at 200 joules with pads in anterior and 
posterior position but this also remained unsuccessful.

IMPRESSION                                                                      
Unsuccessful attempted electrical cardioversion.         

should I still bill 92960 for this cardioversion?
is there a modifier I can use for this unsuccessful?
thanks in advance


----------



## Misty Dawn (Feb 17, 2016)

No modifier for this.   The procedure was complete.  You are coding for the work done not the success of procedure.  


Misty Sebert CPC, CCC, CCVTC


----------

